
Ask HN: How do you make your extension pass AMO's review? - pd4d10
Recently I made an extension called intelli-octo(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;pd4d10&#x2F;intelli-octo).<p>Someone asked me if there is a Firefox version, so I uploaded it to AMO, waiting review.<p>After about a week I got a reply, telling me source code must be uploaded. I did it.<p>After some days, I got a reply that the description is not clear. I explained this extension&#x27;s feature but the reviewer seems didn&#x27;t understand. So it is rejected<p>Just wondering how do you make your extension pass AMO&#x27;s review...
======
pd4d10
Here's my explanation:

This extension adds IntelliSense support for source code viewer at GitHub,
GitLab and Bitbucket. After installing it, when you view source code at
GitHub, GitLab or Bitbucket, you'll get some IntelliSense features. There is a
GIF image showing how it works clearly, please visit
[https://github.com/pd4d10/intelli-octo](https://github.com/pd4d10/intelli-
octo)

Maybe this explanation is not clear to everyone. It is very appreciated if you
have some advice or suggestions to make it more understandable.

